
Improve your math and programming skills with Project Euler - acangiano
http://math-blog.com/2009/08/19/improve-your-math-and-programming-skills-with-project-euler/
======
krishna2
It is a really nice project not only to go deeper into certain math, number
theory areas but also explore new programming languages.

Just curious, how many HN folks have attempted proj euler and how many
problems have you solved ?

I am at Level 3 (103 problems).

